# Which city is skyscrapercity?



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

What do you think?


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

NY

Chicago

Toronto

Hong-Kong

Dubai

Shanghai

Manila

Bangkok

Sao-Paolo

Sydney

Tokyo

Jakarta

Frankfurt

Johannesburg

Kuala-Lumpur


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

as for me it's Tokyo


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Hong Kong!
Some cities don't deserve to be on the list!!


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

here should be cities from every continents
for example frankfurt or johannesburg from europe and africa


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

New York, Hong Kong, Tokyo, Shanghai...are skyscrapercities!
Johannesburg, Franckfurt...are not!


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

CasaMor said:


> New York, Hong Kong, Tokyo, Shanghai...are skyscrapercities!
> Johannesburg, Franckfurt...are not!


there is no city in africa can be named skyscrapercity like joburg, in europe frnkfrt is sky'city


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ There's no skyscrapercity in Africa!


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

except Joburg))


----------



## nanizinha (Mar 18, 2009)

my vote is São Paulo...


----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)

As far as I'm concerned, Hong Kong, Shanghai, Dubai, Sao paolo are...


----------



## Kilbane (Jul 14, 2006)

São Paulo has 48K buildings! It's a sea of buildings!.... :cheers:


----------



## Uaarkson (Feb 11, 2009)

This really should be a tie between New York and Hong Kong.


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

most of these cities have a faux skyline. Meaning...they only look big in pictures but in reality they have a very few tall buildings.

Only cities like NYC, Chicago, Shanghai, Dubai, and Tokyo qualifies to be a SSC.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

New York is the one...


----------



## evian (Jun 7, 2008)

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> there is no city in africa can be named skyscrapercity like joburg, in europe frnkfrt is sky'city


What I do not see in Moscow


----------



## maorus (Aug 6, 2009)

I think that Chicago, the birthplace of the skyscraper and home to so many of them deserves the title


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Voted for HK.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

evian said:


> What I do not see in Moscow


current skyline in frnkfrt is better than in moscow, but after 2-3 years things will changes


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

Objective: New York
Subjective: Jakarta of course...hehe


----------



## chris_bkn (Jul 24, 2008)

of course I voted for New York, it's the best forever!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

NYC (voted for it) and Chicago, where all started.


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

New York Morning said:


> +1
> 
> New York is not a tallest, it's either not a first one who had started to build skyscrapers, but
> I think that for 99.99% of humanyty, words *New York* and *skyscraper* are the *synonyms!*


I agree, I voted for New York.

New York, Hong Kong, Shanghai, Chicago and Dubai are the true "skyscraper cities" imo.
(That is *not *a list of my personal 5 favourite skylines.)

Sao Paulo, Tokyo and Seoul have massive seas of highrises, but they lack height compared to those five.


----------



## Melbourne:) (Feb 1, 2010)

many of those cities do not deserve to be there such as sydney, frankfurt, johannesburg and jakarta....i would vote for NYC, chicago and HK


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Not in my top 10 favourite skylines, but I gave my vote to Dubai. They have the greatest penchant for height of any city around.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

brickellresidence said:


> im disapointed that mexico city is not there but Joburg and frankfurt???WTF
> 
> like u mean that frankfurt and Joburg have bigger skyline or more buildings than mexico city on the picture





brickellresidence said:


> ok then compare that cluster of mexico city to frankfurt.....


Frankfurt:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/roland_s/4251805509/


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

JAJA yeah thats a CLOSE picture needs to be farther and Frankfurt has 3 over 200M and 1 U/C and 25 over 100M, Mexico City has 3 over 200M and 8 U/C and a hundreds over 100M and the double U/C


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

brickellresidence said:


> JAJA yeah thats a CLOSE picture needs to be farther and Frankfurt has 3 over 200M and 1 U/C and 25 over 100M, Mexico City has 3 over 200M and 8 U/C and a hundreds over 100M and the double U/C


^^
Still Frankfurt looks so much better! And it's only a city of 600k inhabitants and not even a capital...


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

1. Shanghai
2. Hong Kong
3. NYC


----------



## LONG_FFM (Nov 5, 2009)

*Frankfurt*

You can´t compare Mexico´s skyline to Frankfurt! 
Just look at the votings here at skyscrapercity.com! People still find Frankfurt´s Skyline to be the best in Europe!

Mexico must be a great City, I´m sure. But take a look at that:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

brickellresidence said:


> JAJA yeah thats a CLOSE picture needs to be farther and Frankfurt has 3 over 200M and 1 U/C and 25 over 100M, Mexico City has 3 over 200M and 8 U/C and a hundreds over 100M and the double U/C


^^A city in Australia with a population of 600,000 (metro) has 3 buildings over 200m, and 36 or more buildings over 100m, compared to Mexico City and its population of more than 21,000,000 (metro).


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

yeah but theres no earthquakes in australia..... for example tokyo it doesnt even has a 300M or even a 250M and it has 35 million pop because of the earthquakes....


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

Melbourne:) said:


> many of those cities do not deserve to be there such as sydney, frankfurt, johannesburg and jakarta...


I agree, but Kazan Resident wanted to include at least one city from every continent/region.


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

For the record...


Most 200m+ buildings per capita: Dubai
Most 100m+ buildings per capita: possibly Hong Kong?
Most 12st+ buildings per capita: Benidorm


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

How many buildings over 100m does HK have?


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

I voted Hong Kong. The lack of available land has transformed HK into a skyscraper city far beyond anything seen elsewhere. Other cities have many skyscrapers but HK HAS to have skyscrapers. No low rises there.


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> How many buildings over 100m does HK have?


On Emporis,

681 buildings are listed as being at least 100m.
A further 2100 buildings are listed as being 30-60 stories, but their height is not known.

I don't know how complete Emporis' data is for Hong Kong - ie. I don't know whether there are other buildings which are not listed altogether.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

brickellresidence said:


> im disapointed that mexico city is not there but Joburg and frankfurt???WTF
> 
> like u mean that frankfurt and Joburg have bigger skyline or more buildings than mexico city on the picture


Even if Mexico City got 10 more buildings over 100 or 200m Frankfurt would still look better.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

LONG_FFM said:


> You can´t compare Mexico´s skyline to Frankfurt!
> Just look at the votings here at skyscrapercity.com! People still find Frankfurt´s Skyline to be the best in Europe!
> 
> Mexico must be a great City, I´m sure. But take a look at that:


im sorry but the image of mexico city posted earlier is not a good one 

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yetto/503135071/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yetto/366243282/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yetto/1796112427/


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

^^^thats a year old......





in a couple of years the skyline will be more liked by foreigners just when the new tallest and proyects rises to the sky even the planned 303 meters tower.


----------

